# giant comfort road range 2006



## warek (Aug 25, 2005)

Hello

In Australia there is a new giant range called comfort road and there is a model called OCR composite which has a 36/50 compact crank and 10 speed ultegra cassette with shimano r600 57 mm caliper brakers and shimano 550 wheels.the frame is all carbon with higher head tube and a longer bottom bracket to centre of rear axle of 418 mm.

does anyone know how this bike handles, is it a similair weight to TCR composite zero, does it climb well

I am a long distance Audax rider and currently ride a 1991 Kestrel 200SCI which is ok but weighs 12+ kg with accessaries and a rear bag.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

I have a 2005 OCR Comp 2 with which I have been very happy. I actually dropped the stem as low as I possibly could and made a few component changes, but have been very pleased with the ride quality and weight of the frame. I believe I saw a weight published for the medium frame of about 1100-1150 grams, so it is plenty light. The frame is plenty stiff for my 250 pounds and it is extremely comfortable, as well. It sounds like it is made for the kind of riding you plan to do.


----------

